# رسالة لكل نفس حزينة باكية



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2010)

رسالة إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية
+ إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية
يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين
يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق
إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني
إلى متى أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم.
إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتئبت من
الظلام، إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء
يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في
مصيدة الاشرار
+ لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف عليه ..
الرب يمسح دموعك .. ويشفى أوجاعك
ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ لا أجد سوى القسوة من حولى
لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو
هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب
كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك ..
المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك
لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك..
اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك
أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم
أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك
طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح
سأجعلك تنسى الماضي
+ سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد
نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات
ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته
يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه
سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،
+ سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك
سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة
من أبار نعمتي التي
لا تنتهي
سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج
سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ،





+ نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،
لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط
بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،
بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية





+ تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك
تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك
تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح
ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،
فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة
جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،
ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح مجيد لا ينطق به
تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،





+لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،
لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي
أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة
لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية
أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال
لأني قريب منك





+ أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟
اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر
ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً
لا تخف أنا معك ... لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد
لا أهملك ولا أتركك
تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ
تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك
أنا أسمع صلاتك





منقول
اذكرونا فى صلواتكم​


----------



## amselim (23 فبراير 2010)

> نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،
> لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط
> بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،
> بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية



رؤيا 4:21 وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ». 

*شكراا جزيلا للرسالة المعزية جدااااا*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2010)

*





الله ..... موضوع فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا جدا

أم النور تبارككم*​


----------



## النور الجديد (23 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> رسالة إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية
> + إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية
> يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين
> يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق
> ...


 

سلام المسيح معك

أختي روزي مشكوره لسردك هذه الرسالة الرائعة جدااا
بجد انا كنت محتاجه ليها جدااااااااااااااا
والرسالة دي اثرت بي اوي وجعلتني ابكي 
وتخيلت نفسي انني ابكي بحضن الرب يسوع
يلا روعتك 

الرب يبارك مجهودك 

و ام النور تحميكي​


----------



## الروح النارى (23 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


روزي86 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


روزي86 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*شــــــكراااً ليــ روزي86 ــكى*
*رسالة رااائعة جداااً*
*نعم ربى يسوع انت لاتنسانا أبداً مهما طال الضيق بنا موجود معنا*
*لذا لانخاف شيئاً لأنك معنا إلى الآبد*
*قريب منا ترعانا فى حياتنا*

*الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتك*

​


----------



## kalimooo (23 فبراير 2010)

+ أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟
اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر
ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً
لا تخف أنا معك ... لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد
لا أهملك ولا أتركك
تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ
تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك
أنا أسمع صلاتك







رسالة رائعة  يا  روزي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2010)

amselim قال:


> رؤيا 4:21 وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ».
> 
> 
> *شكراا جزيلا للرسالة المعزية جدااااا*​


 

*حضرتك نورت الموضوع بالمرور الجميل*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسي جدا يا استاذي لمرور حضرتك الجميل*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> سلام المسيح معك​
> 
> أختي روزي مشكوره لسردك هذه الرسالة الرائعة جدااا
> بجد انا كنت محتاجه ليها جدااااااااااااااا
> ...


 

*ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قمر
*
*نورتي بمرورك الرقيق زيك*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> [/center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*شكرا ليك يا جميل علي كلامك الجميل زيك*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> + أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟
> اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر
> ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً
> لا تخف أنا معك ... لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد
> ...


 

*ربنا يخليك يا كليمو*

*نورت يا جميل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2010)

جميل جدا يا روزى
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## لوقا عادل (28 فبراير 2010)

_ان كنت في احضان المسيخ لماذا تبكي_
_لماذا تبكي وانتا معك الفرح_
_ميرسي ليك_
​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2010)

*ميرسي يا كوكو علي مرورك الجميل*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2010)

*نورت يا لوقا بكلامك الجميل*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## napel (5 مارس 2010)

يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،
ربنا معكم


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يعوضك*

*نورت*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 مارس 2010)

> لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو
> هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب
> كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك ..


 
امين

شكرا للـــــــ موضوع الطيب​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2010)

*شكرا يا عسوله لمرورك الرقيق*​


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2010)

*+ تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك
تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك
تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح
ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،
فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة
جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،
ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح مجيد لا ينطق به
تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،
شكرا حبيبتى على رسالة التعزية
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## روزي86 (12 مارس 2010)

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الجميل

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

*

رسالة روووعة يا روزي

الشكر لمجهودك القيم

سلام المسيح معكم

*


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2010)

ميرسي يا كليمو علي مرورك الجميل زيك


----------

